# SBN 2012



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

*
Pics of the bikini contest and chicks in bikinis, models, etc in general, go here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/126465-sbn-2012-ladies-may-nsfw.html

A lot of us view these sites with kids around or at work. Don't want anyone feeling awkward because a thread about a car audio show is filled with 3/4 naked girls. 

- DIYma Staff*


Carry on...





A few pics...


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanx for posting all those great shots, H2O!


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

At what point did car audio become more about ugly fiberglass skills than music?
I'd expect a few hacks and over the top designs but so much of today's "creative installs" are pure crap. Only a hand full cars in the lot that look like someone with any artistic talent what so ever did the install..

Though the technilogy may have advanced since the 80's and 90's the demo cars companies are doing nowadays are hideous..
ANT


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

I went to the show, but it definitely was geared too much toward bass heavy installs. I found the show was not what it used to be and much less worth the price to get in. I will not be back unless I decide to compete in a SQ format.


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

hey, I spy Biran, Sheri, Grayson and Ali! Sweet!


Now, did anyone get pictures of the SQ cars? Looks to me like most of the ones shown here are SPL or shop demo cars. Some killer work in some of them. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

Bikin, SQ folks seemed on edge and buttoned up, I think tomoro will be a little more relaxed, I'll get a bunch of SQ stuff.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks.

And thanks for the pictures you've shared. It's cool to see what's out there.


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

h20caver

who did this car?

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s431/H2O_Caver/SBN2012/IMG_0319.jpg


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

Trac, I don't remember, but Biran and Neil and Slow were talking about it at dinner, i am sure they will chime in.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

traceywatts said:


> h20caver
> 
> who did this car?
> 
> http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s431/H2O_Caver/SBN2012/IMG_0319.jpg


Larry Woolocat . Team Arc Audio guy


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting all the pics...


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> Larry Woolocat . Team Arc Audio guy


That's who owns it. It's pretty much a whore, many hands have touched it.
It was built here in SO FLO
Joe Moriera and Dwayne Blackwood did the fab and Chris Ott and Chris lacombe did the wiring.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks for the pics


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Pics of the bikini contest and chicks in bikinis, models, etc in general, go here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/126465-sbn-2012-ladies-may-nsfw.html

A lot of us view these sites with kids around or at work. Don't want anyone feeling awkward because a thread about a car audio show is filled with 3/4 naked girls. 

- Erin


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

[


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

That's it, Thanks for looking, We all had fun and met some really nice and smart people that have a heartfelt passion.-Eric


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

How long till trophies ceremony?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

H2Ocaver said:


> That's it, Thanks for looking, We all had fun and met some really nice and smart people that have a heartfelt passion.-Eric


Thanx for posting pics for all of us who could not make it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Pics of the bikini contest and chicks in bikinis, models, etc in general, go here:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/126465-sbn-2012-ladies-may-nsfw.html
> 
> A lot of us view these sites with kids around or at work. Don't want anyone feeling awkward because a thread about a car audio show is filled with 3/4 naked girls.
> ...


Right on Erin. Thanks for moving them. :beerchug:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yep. thanks!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

cool pics! its official i suck at SQ, but I shall improve! nice meeting you guys. Please come to Ohio, we don't get any SQ competitors (so great place to rack up points to qualify for world finals)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

thegreatestpenn said:


> cool pics! its official i suck at SQ, but I shall improve! nice meeting you guys. Please come to Ohio, we don't get any SQ competitors (so great place to rack up points to qualify for world finals)


It was great seeing you and I had hoped to get more time to chat- Good job this season!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

H20 and Mirage- great meeting you guys and thanks for the efforts with the camera. can't wait to see you guys in the lanes ;-)


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Here are my pictures. Lots of duplicates from what these guys have.

SBN 2012 pictures by agmech1 - Photobucket


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

h20caver, do you have that cellphone picture from Friday night with all the wires hanging out of my car?


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

yes-


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Neil_J said:


> h20caver, do you have that cellphone picture from Friday night with all the wires hanging out of my car?


Did you compete Neil?

Thanks for posting the pics Mirage Man.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the pics guys. much appreciated by those who couldnt attend


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

astrochex said:


> Did you compete Neil?


Yes, the first three pics on page 1 are my car in the IASCA judging lane. I didn't have enough time or experience to get a good tune and consequently, my scores were very low. This was my first SQ event and had never listened to another SQ car before... After hearing many of the other cars, I knew exactly what I did wrong. I'm going to change a few things and come back next year and hopefully knock everyone's socks off


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> It was great seeing you and I had hoped to get more time to chat- Good job this season!


nice meeting u too brah, and i know we far from u guys, but we still the closest place for points  so hope to see u again this year!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks for the PICS.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I had a good time, we had 38 cars to judge in 2 days!!!! Good turn out and some great sounding cars. There were alot of cars with the potential to be great, with some persistence and hard work anyone can be the next world champion! 

If anyone in the diy community has any questions for me about their scores or my personal judging style, i'll be happy to answer or pm, ect.

Thanks to everyone for coming and pushing the standard to a higher level!!!

Matt


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Neil_J said:


> Yes, the first three pics on page 1 are my car in the IASCA judging lane. I didn't have enough time or experience to get a good tune and consequently, my scores were very low. This was my first SQ event and had never listened to another SQ car before... After hearing many of the other cars, I knew exactly what I did wrong. I'm going to change a few things and come back next year and hopefully knock everyone's socks off



Neil, this is EXACTLY the mindset and attitude we need in the lanes man! Stay at it, use the comps as a learning experience, and let ur love of music be the driving force behind what u do 

Thanks for the feedback and judging Matt...I too will be making some "improvements" for next time


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll post some of what hasn't been posted yet. More of the SQ pics would be appreciated. I know I didn't get too many pics of the SQ interiors 

the 3-speaker wondercar


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

He put a GT 2 sticker on his Boxster :laugh:


















Some of Tuner Jam


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

H2Ocaver said:


> Yay, someone actually snapped some pics of my Civic, awesome! :rockon:


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Thrill_House said:


> H2Ocaver said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, someone actually snapped some pics of my Civic, awesome! :rockon:
> ...


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Some of these may have already been posted.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Just... awesome :laugh::laugh:



Mirage_Man said:


>





Mirage_Man said:


>


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Good times... good times.

Was fun meeting everyone at the competition and then later at night.

Also, I can't believe some of these pictures. I thought I had seen every freaking car in that building at least 12 times, but there are pictures here of stuff I don't remember seeing! Crazy. I'll post the ones I took when I pull them off my phone.


----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)

Spring Break Nationals 2012 | Facebook

550+ pics of the event.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

silent_riot said:


> Spring Break Nationals 2012 | Facebook
> 
> 550+ pics of the event.


Now you are the KING of pics..... If you took these,......... if not thank you for posting them...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

silent_riot said:


> Spring Break Nationals 2012 | Facebook
> 
> 550+ pics of the event.


Damn web(non)sense ********
I'll have to look at it from home


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone have photos in high resolution?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I am writing an article for a Brazilian car audio magazine.

Can someone help me complete the results please?




Rookie:
1 - Brian Boudreau (Arc Audio)
2 - ??
3 - ??

Amateur: 
1 - Blair Williams (what equipment???)
2 - ???
3 - Robert Hilton (Hybrid Audio / Arc Audio)
4 - Bramouse Muhammad (Hybrid Audio)
5 - Steven Lasher (Hybrid AUdio)

Pro/Am: 
1 - ???
2 - Louis Chouinard (Hybrid Audio / Arc Audio)
3 - Robert Hilton (Arc Audio)
4 - Jorge Delgado (Arc Audio)
5 - Hajji Grape (Hybrid Audio)

Pro: 
1 - Steve Cook
2 - Jim Myers (Hybrid Audio)
3 - Chris Lacombe (Arc Audio / Hybrid Audio)
4 - ??

Ultimate: 
1 - Larry Woolacott (Arc Audio / Hybrid Audio)

Expert 2-Seat: 
1 - John Marsh (Arc Audio / Hybrid Audio)
2 - Todd Crowder (JBL)
3 - James Halter (Hybrid Audio)
4 - ??

Expert 1-seat: 
1 - Scott Buwalda (Hybrid Audio)
2 - Fred Lynch (Arc Audio)
3 - James Halter (Hybrid Audio)

SQC 1 seat: 
1 - Scott Buwalda (Hybrid Audio)

SQC 2 seat:
1 - John Marsh (Arc Audio / Hybrid Audio)

Triple Crown Champion
1 - Larry Woolacott (Arc Audio / Hybrid Audio)


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*

Wait a minute!!!
How did a pretty girl end up at this event?!?!
Was she lost?*



ANT


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

DIYMA said:


> *
> 
> Wait a minute!!!
> How did a pretty girl end up at this event?!?!
> ...


That guy on the left there.....he attracts them like flies. 
I'm the guy on the right.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Ianaconi said:


> I am writing an article for a Brazilian car audio magazine.
> 
> Can someone help me complete the results please?
> 
> ...


WASSSUUUPPP Brazil!!!??? Hey refer to other posts, I posted a fair amount of results there, and remember, IASCA had TWO events at SBN....the SBN Triple pointer, and the INAC North American Championship. Several peeps including myself did not do both, they were separate events and results. Make sure to get the proper names in the right places sir


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

DIYMA said:


> *
> 
> Wait a minute!!!
> How did a pretty girl end up at this event?!?!
> ...


I'd say that's close enough to a kitchen


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> I'd say that's close enough to a kitchen


You cooked for us?


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

DIYMA said:


> *
> 
> Wait a minute!!!
> How did a pretty girl end up at this event?!?!
> ...


Kendall, ysosrs?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> *
> 
> Wait a minute!!!
> How did a pretty girl end up at this event?!?!
> ...


That 'pretty girl' is a fierce MECA competitor!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> You cooked for us?


if everything tasted like cardboard and was burnt, then perhaps I did.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol- food was good- that bad of a cook?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> I'd say that's close enough to a kitchen


But you had on shoes and you're not pregnant 



slowsedan01 said:


> Kendal, ysosrs?


I was trying to be cool and not look like a posed picture....it comes across as pissed doesn't it?  sorry. I'll smile next time  I was having a great time so the look does not represent the attitude.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> But you had on shoes and you're not pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to be cool and not look like a posed picture....it comes across as pissed doesn't it?  sorry. I'll smile next time  I was having a great time so the look does not represent the attitude.


Was that Magnum or Blue Steel?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> Lol- food was good- that bad of a cook?


I can make toast... but I guess that involves burning something. 



Notloudenuf said:


> But you had on shoes and you're not pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to be cool and not look like a posed picture....it comes across as pissed doesn't it?  sorry. I'll smile next time  I was having a great time so the look does not represent the attitude.


True... I'm completely lost and useless. 


No shame, Kendal. People often mistake my normal expression as pissed off too. I fondly refer to it as my poker face. :shifty:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I was in inac rookie- team Diyma- running arc gear- im not part of team arc. Just wanted to be clear.

Although those nutz on team arc are pretty cool.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Robert Petty (Zapco) had first place in Pro/Am.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Can we put matt in for an award for keeping the show on track?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I am just doing INAC..

Can someone help me complete/correct:



Rookie:
1 - Brian Boudreau (Arc Audio)
2 - ???
3 - ???

Amateur: 
1 - Blair Williams (Canton / JL Audio)
2 - ???
3 - Robert Hilton (Hybrid Audio / Arc Audio) ????
4 - Bramouse Muhammad (Hybrid Audio / JL Audio)
5 - Steven Lasher (Hybrid AUdio / DAD / Mosconi)

Pro/Am: 
1 - Robert Petty (Speakers???? / Zapco)
2 - Louis Chouinard (Hybrid Audio / Arc Audio)
3 - ????
4 - Jorge Delgado (Arc Audio)
5 - Hajji Grape (Hybrid Audio / Mosconi)

Pro: 
1 - Steve Cook (Speakers??? / Zapco)
2 - Jim Myers (Hybrid Audio / Arc Audio)
3 - Chris Lacombe (Hybrid Audio / Arc Audio)

Ultimate: 
1 - Larry Woolacott (Hybrid Audio / Arc Audio)
2 - ???
3 - ???

Expert 2-Seat: 
1 - John Marsh (Hybrid Audio / Arc Audio)
2 - Todd Crowder (JBL)
3 - ???
4 - James Halter (Hybrid Audio / DAD / Arc Audio)

Expert 1-seat: 
1 - Scott Buwalda (Hybrid Audio)
2 - Fred Lynch (Arc Audio)
3 - ???

SQC 1 seat: 
1 - Scott Buwalda (Hybrid Audio / JL Audio)
2 - Fred Lynch (Arc Audio)
3 - ???

SQC 2 seat:
1 - John Marsh (Hybrid Audio / Arc Audio)
2 - ???
3 - ???

Triple Crown Champion
1 - Larry Woolacott (Hybrid Audio / Arc Audio)


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

slowsedan01 said:


> Was that Magnum or Blue Steel?


If Magnum is P.I. and I have no mustache I guess I'll have to own up to Blue Steel 



millerlyte said:


> True... I'm completely lost and useless.


Certainly not what I was trying to convey :worried:



millerlyte said:


> No shame, Kendal. People often mistake my normal expression as pissed off too. I fondly refer to it as my poker face. :shifty:


I can't always go around with my ear to ear grin.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I had to add this 1 final picture of when we were checking out of the hotel. That's me standing at valet waiting for my car and that guy behind me has a 1/2 gone bottle of Henny that obviously was consumed just a few hours ago. He was blistered


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> I am just doing INAC..
> 
> Can someone help me complete/correct:
> 
> ...


I would like to add that for blair williams it was canton/dls/image dynamics/jl/alpine


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well played!


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

massive big thanks for the great pics.my wifes bday falls on spring break every year.for me, out of those pics that sweet gsx buick was the shizzle ma nizzle.really nice job who ever popped that one out!:0looking at the equipment in all those winning cars,i'd say mr. buwalda is pretty happy.congratulations scott.


----------

